# bluetooth :can't send or recieve file ?

## haleh

Hi all :

I want to make my bluetooth work on my laptop (gentoo) but until now I become unsuccessful ! it can find my phone and vice versa but it can't send or receive files 

```
gnome-bluetooth reports this error :

GDBus.Error:org.openobex.Error.Failed:Unable to find service record

gnome-blueman reports:

Can't create socket: Operation not permitted

dmesg 

[ 165.058459] gvfsd-obexftp[2430]: segfault at 8754003 ip b72d91dd sp bf8d1978 error 4 in libc-2.17.so[b719c000+1a7000]

[  165.084778] Bluetooth: Wrong link type (-14)

[  165.084788] Bluetooth: Wrong link type (-14)

[  165.190788] Bluetooth: Wrong link type (-2)

[  167.198779] Bluetooth: Wrong link type (-2)

```

emerge --info 

http://bpaste.net/show/98697

what can I do ?

----------

